# Music Mixes



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right section but DJing falls into the Pro Audio category so I figured I would post it here. 

If you like electronic dance music (House mostly) check out my Sound Cloud page for free mix downloads in HQ WAV.. I have been feeding my old addiction again and mixing it up. I will be adding a new mix every month for fun and if you're in NJ I have a couple of gigs in the works for the sping/summer. Comments and Feedback is appreciated. 

Follow me on Facebook for updates on Events Click Here

Dj Jason Paul - SoundCloud - Free Mixes


----------



## sub_junkie (Jan 10, 2010)

You should make some bass heavy songs with low bass in them like BassoTronics does. Those 8hz tones are awesome! 
I'm not really into dance music, but I'll check out your stuff ;D


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I grabbed it, thanks for sharing Jason!


----------



## manslayer (Dec 22, 2009)

Will check out, sounds very intriguing.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Enjoy, this was my last recording on the wheels of steel.. I just sold all my gear to upgrade to a Mac Book Pro and Traktor Pro software to make things a little easier to travel with. I will be posting more mixes each month and recording live sets when at gigs so be sure to check the sound cloud page each month..  

As for 8Hz, I have some real bass heavy tracks that thump real nice. The next set I'll throw one in and maybe loop it through out the whole set for fun. I am still getting use to the whole digital DJ set up, much different then playing records/CDs and using a cyclops as a sampler.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Not bad my man, especially in the middle of your cut there.

There is a popular shift lately into more "grungy" synth work, more guttural and melodic at the same time. Also, if you check out AVB's ASOT weekly, you'll catch some tunes with great contrasting synth lines that really get's me moving.

Also, check out what is happening with glitch-step. Amazing stuff there.


----------



## caohyde (Sep 27, 2005)

very nice, reminds me of the days when i used to go clubbing. thanks for sharing it.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks guys. I have a lot of AVBs tracks that are pretty well produced.. The next mix set is going to be a underground style, just dirty beats.. I just have to get used to my new set up and grid all my tracks so I can sync up and do some really crazy things..


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I think dub-step and glitch-step are the future, along with using solid vocalists, especially those that drive serious emotion to the music. You know what I mean. Have you heard the Glitch Mob stuff?


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> I think dub-step and glitch-step are the future, along with using solid vocalists, especially those that drive serious emotion to the music. You know what I mean. Have you heard the Glitch Mob stuff?


Yea I've listened to some of the glitch step it but I am more of a House guy..I'll take a listen to the glitch mob and see what they do, not really into dub-step or glitch step or two step styles tho. Although I do have a little of everything in my music collection but my core focus on house (tribal, tech, vocal, dub, & progressive) or anything with a solid 4/4 beat...


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I've listened to every genre of electronic music I've ever had the chance to, have about 1.5TB's of music in this genre on separate drives, I would guess 1,000 CD's worth of trance, psy/goa, house, progressive, etc., and done my share of raves, house parties, and _fun not so legal things to experience during said parties_. The only thing I've not done is run turntables or create the music itself, only because I am not talented enough to do so. Granted I gave it a shot, but I leave this mastery to others. I am good at DJ Hero but that's just anecdotal and funny compared to the real thing.

That said, House music is starting to lose its grip on the crowd. I think its because everything that could be played and mixed up has been, especially the 60's, and 70's, and now most of the 80's stuff is starting to get outdated. A few times I've been moved by, say, Pink Floyd's cuts in a mix...but it doesn't happen too often anymore. What seems to inspire the most influence in a crowd lately has been the deep synths and a well-matched beat to it. It can even be off-time then drawn together on purpose to get the feeling of tension then release.

The reason I mentioned dubstep is that the musical style is a little boring on its own, but mixed and cut (in a glitch way or more smoothly if you have the right timing), I think that's where the music is heading these days. Its been a few months since I've gotten out to the clubs or undergrounds here in Vegas, though... So maybe I missed some new things.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

You gunna come Down to Miami for the winter music conference?


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

forthmetal- I guess the step style would make for a good effect type over lay. I'll try it and see what is sounds like, might work, might not.. I am always willing to experiment with music.. 

As for the WMC, not this year since I am getting my neck fused at the end of this month, no fun. I do plan to go next year since my cousin now lives down there, free room and board..


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

JasonPaul said:


> forthmetal- I gues the step style would make for a good effect type over lay. I'll try it and see what is sounds like, might work, might not.. I am always willing to experiment with music..
> 
> As for the WMC, not this year since I am getting my neck fused at the end of this month, no fun. I do plan to go next year sine my cousin now lives down there, free room and board..


Maybe!

I'd like to hear the effect. I just know when some glitch gets played right, the place jumps.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

damn that took me back to my old days


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

chad said:


> damn that took me back to my old days


lol, I feel the same way sometimes..  Glad you enjoyed..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JasonPaul said:


> lol, I feel the same way sometimes..  Glad you enjoyed..


certainly enjoyed it, listened to it in it's entirety yesterday on a long drive. Good work!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

chad said:


> damn that took me back to my old days





JasonPaul said:


> lol, I feel the same way sometimes..  Glad you enjoyed..


ME 3!.. Dude, at first I was back in my club bar-tending days, but those were some nice mixes... Then about middle of the CD, -it got off the hook!...
Just imagine a muddy 4-wheel drive blasting that down a small town country road in Mississippi.... heheheh.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> ME 3!.. Dude, at first I was back in my club bar-tending days, but those were some nice mixes... Then about middle of the CD, -it got off the hook!...
> Just imagine a muddy 4-wheel drive blasting that down a small town country road in Mississippi.... heheheh.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


lol, That would be a priceless picture, did you have a pair of muddy overalls on?  Once my neck heals more (just had fusion of c5-c7 discs last week) I will make a few more mixes for all to enjoy!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Markus Schulz is doing crazy things lately, you get to hear his broadcast each week?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JasonPaul said:


> lol, That would be a priceless picture, did you have a pair of muddy overalls on?  Once my neck heals more (just had fusion of c5-c7 discs last week) I will make a few more mixes for all to enjoy!


3 guys here I know of wear overalls, Lord Postradamus, Me, Ziggy.....










I gots hip-waders too


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> Just imagine a muddy 4-wheel drive blasting that down a small town country road in Mississippi.... heheheh.





JasonPaul said:


> lol, That would be a priceless picture, did you have a pair of muddy overalls on?


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Markus Schulz is doing crazy things lately, you get to hear his broadcast each week?


Send me a link if you can.. I don't think I know who he is, sounds fimilar but not sure..


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

chad said:


> 3 guys here I know of wear overalls, Lord Postradamus, Me, Ziggy.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I wear them every now and then, only have one pair tho..  Comfy winter wear..


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Ziggy said:


>


Nice, glad its a dirty Silverado HD! I have a 00 Sierra xtra cab but it's only 2 wheel drive, I like em low..


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

here's another I did today..

Dj Jason Paul - Broken Neck Mix - SoundCloud


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

heheheh... Broken Neck Mix... TF


----------

